

Newest Arctic Melt Record Leaves Scientists Scratching Heads - haidut
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/earth/4285413.html?nav=RSS20

======
pasbesoin
Just to note, this is from 2008.10.1 .

~~~
davidw
Note also that it _does not belong here_.

------
progLiker
...

